# Meet Trev: the 90+ Mile Electric Commuter Car



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Student-built vehicle can do 0-60 in 10 seconds with top speed of 75 mph. Photo courtesy of University of South Australia.

More...


----------

